# Entry level certifications - Am I on the right track?



## John Von Trapp (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey everybody, (Loving the new look)

I am doing a bit of research into some entry level certs to help get the proverbial foot in the door. Here's what were recommended to me (based in Australia, external/after hours learning only)

CompTIA A+ '09 $2800AUD
Microsoft Certified Desktop Support Technician (MCDST) $2800AUD
Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist - Windows 7 Config. (MCTS) $2800AUD
Cisco Certified Network Associate (CCNA) $3650AUD

Through Seek Learning, they claim these listed prices are average, and they can package the whole lot for $3500, with 12 months access to books 24/7.

Sounds good in theory, but one can never be too certain. So please enlighten me, what are these qualifications worth, are they good to build upon with further courses and most importantly, are they worth the money?

Cheers,
JVT


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

From everything I've heard people say on here, CCNA is not for beginners or to help you get your foot in the door. You'll want to have some exp. before getting that cert. or it can actually hinder you more than help you as strange as that may sound. The other three certs you mentioned are excellent beginner certs though, and in place of the CCNA I would advise you to get the CompTIA Network+. It's pretty much a vendor-neutral beginner's version of the CCNA lol, and when you do have it you'll be well on your way (knowledge-wise) towards being prepared for the CCNA. 

I've decided to forgo the MCDST just because I'm not sure it will be worth having 2-4 years down the road. I'm sure a lot of places will stay with XP till then, but the Windows 7 cert will obviously have much greater longevity. That's just my opinion though, and a lot of people with way more experience and knowledge than me would advise you to get it, so do what you want to do. Good luck 

Also, don't pay anywhere near that much money to prepare for the tests. You can get yourself well prepared for only about $50 for each of these tests if you know what to get and where to get it. I only spent $40 for study materials for my A+ (and I had very little hands-on experience) and passed both tests with a score of > 90%. Same with the Network+ test as well.


----------



## Justin79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey look don't be affraid to get a certfiaction. Im sorry but ppl are saying it hinders you. No it doesnt this forum is satrting to remind me of libya. I guess i am a rebel. If you want certs get certs but it wont get you a job alone. YES get a degree. Who ever says dont go to college never did. Most companies require a BS at the least some few jobs will let you just have an AA. The ppl that say you dont need a degree in IT are ppl with no degrees and tonsss of experiance like since the 70s or 80s ppl that just worked the field. If you dont wanna go to school then work and study on your own and use your experiance as your weapon of choice. I would personally say go get an AA atleast and entry certs and an entry job then work your way up but a BS will get your foot in the door and if you know your stuff you can get experiance and always have that degree to back you up.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The A+ yes the MCDST if you can do it in time (the MCDST retires at the end of June) and by the way tim people and companies will be using XP for years to come when when Microsoft stop supporting it in 2014 because its trusted so they will need people certified in it to support it.

The CCNA no the CCNA is for people who have on the job experience of supporting cisco switches and devices.

Also did you know that you do not have to pay for a course to any normal certifications? probably not. Save yourself some cash, get the books and study yourself. IT managers actually prefer people who can study on their own as opposed to people who always need direction.

John you should also consider Network+ after the A+, since the MCDST is retiring at the end of June go for MCITP windows 7 certs.


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

Get whatever you need to get your foot in the door. A+ and an OS Cert should be good enough. Work on your other certs while you're working in IT so that you'll have the experience to back up your certification. I'm not a big fan of technical schools but I am a fan of accredited universities. A degree with certs is better than certs alone. Of course the best thing is a degree, certs, and experience.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

I believe you guys may be kinda mixing up CCNA with CCNP. CCNA is entry-level networking and only requires intermediate knowledge of PCs (pretty much your typical PC power user). CCNP requires several years of prior experience with CCNA-based hardware and applications before you can move into it.

I don't live in AUS, but wow those are some scary prices for entry-level certs. I take it you are referring to entire class schedules? That's still pretty expensive, if you have technical community colleges around there it should provide most of those (at least A+/CCNA) for cheap. Don't worry where you're gettin em from, they're entry level - regardless if it's a cert or a degree - and so you shouldn't be spending much money on them. They should get you placement so that you *can* end up spending some heavy dough on the big certs and degrees.

I also agree with greenbrucelee. Don't spend so much on a class what a simple book or two can accomplish. Personally I went for classes for CCNA in order to fulfill an associates degree in networking, but before that I only bought a book for A+ and passed it well.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

VirGnarus said:


> I believe you guys may be kinda mixing up CCNA with CCNP. CCNA is entry-level networking and only requires intermediate knowledge of PCs (pretty much your typical PC power user). CCNP requires several years of prior experience with CCNA-based hardware and applications before you can move into it.
> 
> I don't live in AUS, but wow those are some scary prices for entry-level certs. I take it you are referring to entire class schedules? That's still pretty expensive, if you have technical community colleges around there it should provide most of those (at least A+/CCNA) for cheap. Don't worry where you're gettin em from, they're entry level - regardless if it's a cert or a degree - and so you shouldn't be spending much money on them. They should get you placement so that you *can* end up spending some heavy dough on the big certs and degrees.
> 
> I also agree with greenbrucelee. Don't spend so much on a class what a simple book or two can accomplish. Personally I went for classes for CCNA in order to fulfill an associates degree in networking, but before that I only bought a book for A+ and passed it well.


the CCNA is not entry level CCENT is just above entry level and that is below the CCNA


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

VirGnarus said:


> I believe you guys may be kinda mixing up CCNA with CCNP. CCNA is entry-level networking and only requires intermediate knowledge of PCs (pretty much your typical PC power user). CCNP requires several years of prior experience with CCNA-based hardware and applications before you can move into it.


No definitely not. CCNA may be entry level for cisco but it's not entry level for IT. Good luck getting into working with Cisco equipments with just a CCNA and no previous IT experience.


----------



## westernbulldogs (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Mate i Agree with Guys, as i in 2010 finished CCNA from VIC uni, paid around total for $2600, and then i had job opening end of 2010 December moved into a IT Technical Support role, i realised i have no experience and doing CCNA was great and get to learn a lot of advanced technical STUff BUT ONLY CISCO STUFF, as i didn't knew anything about WIndows or IIS OR Apache i felt like afish out of water.

So go for some Windows stuff and then jump into Cisco CCNA as it will provide you with a specialised area of work but first thing for you to get your foot in the door!!! 

Good Luck


----------

